# Logon failure: user account restriction...



## deckydee (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

I have a machine on my network that has a blank administrator password and is a member of a workgroup. 

I want that once it tries to access a shared resource on a server (that is connected to a domain) that is it prompted for a username and password. However when I connect to the server, I get this message:

*\\SERVERNAME is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

Logon failure: user account restriction. Possible reasons are blank passwords not allowed, logon hour restrictions, or a policy restriction has been enforced.*

I want that the server prompts me for a username and password; I know this can be done but how?

Any help on how I can set this up is greatly appreciated :smile:

Declan D


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Try to access via the following ways. Let us know if any of them work.

\\ServerName
\\Server\ShareName
\\ComputerName\ShareName
\\<IP addrss> such as \\192.168.123.123\ShareName


----------



## deckydee (Nov 25, 2008)

Greetings and thanks for your help.

I have tried all of these and none of them work. Also, please note the following:

1 - 'Restrictanonymous' is set to 0

2 - The Firewall is turned off on the workstation

3 - Guest account is disabled

4 - Under 'User right assignments' I went to item 13: "Deny access to this computer from the network" and I saw that there are no accounts in here

5 - Next I went to item 1: "Access this computer from the network" and the 'Everyone' and 'Users' groups are in there.

Thanks if anyone could shed some light on this

DD


----------

